# Uber rating system designed to earn Uber a lot $$$



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Yep, Uber purposely chose to not default drivers to 5 stars if customer doesn't rate, but if pax takes a ride, the driver is forced to rate pax. In Lyft, drivers ratings are defaulted to 5 if no one rates. So most drivers can stay at 5 stars or near, but Uber doesn't do this.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I agree, but how does any of this earn Uber a lot of money?
Mostly everyone has a higher rating on Lyft than on Uber, but how does that result in Uber making more money?


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yep, Uber purposely chose to not default drivers to 5 stars if customer doesn't rate, but if pax takes a ride, the driver is forced to rate pax. In Lyft, drivers ratings are defaulted to 5 if no one rates. So most drivers can stay at 5 stars or near, but Uber doesn't do this.


Who cares this is me dawg


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lol. Am In Midwest btw. Also heard it is terrible to be an LA driver.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol. Am In Midwest btw. Also heard it is terrible to be an LA driver.


Lol&#128514;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Illini said:


> I agree, but how does any of this earn Uber a lot of money?
> Mostly everyone has a higher rating on Lyft than on Uber, but how does that result in Uber making more money?


Well. When a driver isn't allowed a fix for a false rating, Uber will bet on that driver doing a higher quantity of rides to get rating back up. Drivers are offended by ratings hit and this is exactly Ubers secret weapon, to have a driver drive way more people to get ratings up. Get it now? Uber had a Psychology team in the background that ensure drivers stay on road longer and pickup up more people.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Most drivers don’t care about ratings though


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most drivers don't care about ratings though


when your ass gets down to 4.6 you better start caring.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> when your ass gets down to 4.6 you better start caring.


You sound like a 3rd grade teacher &#128530;

No matter what you do you're not going to make everyone happy. So you can chose to be bummed out over a 1 Star or you can realize it's trivial.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber had a Psychology team


Khosrowshahi knows how to handle 
disposable nonemployees who
Down Rate His Paying Customers. &#128077;

Hannibal protocol initiated through Driver App


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Khosrowshahi knows how to handle
> disposable nonemployees who
> Down Rate His Paying Customers. &#128077;
> 
> Hannibal protocol initiated through Driver App


His last name ends with Shahi which is commonly in middle East and especially Iran. He ain't a Jew.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most drivers don't care about ratings though


I've noticed the few who say that usually have pretty good rating. So, they kinda do matter.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> His last name ends with Shahi which is commonly in middle East and especially Iran. He ain't a Jew.


Why would anyone think Khosrowshahi was Jewish ?
Correction, no one thinks Khosrowshahi is Jewish 
Yet u think it necessary to qualify the obvious


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I've noticed the few who say that usually have pretty good rating. So, they kinda do matter.


If you're not half brain dead or a total ass your rating should never drop below a 4.79 without effort.

Majority of pax just want to get from point A to B safely minimum talking, no frills. That's the criteria most people's 5 stars was rated on.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I hit 4.44 but I have rallied up to 4.74 now. It all don't mean a flying ****.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I hit 4.44 but I have rallied up to 4.74 now. It all don't mean a flying ****.
> 
> View attachment 380874


"Rallied" &#129315; Thxs....I needed a chuckle &#129325; tonight &#128077;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> should never drop below a 4.79 without effort


I agree you would really have to be a dolt to to be under 4.79. BUT for some of us having a high rating actually is a confirmation we are doing something right. Pride?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I agree you would really have to be a dolt to to be under 4.79. BUT for some of us having a high rating actually is a confirmation we are doing something right. Pride?


I have a sporty car that causes me to get low ratings because of speed and power. But I myself am not bad


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I agree you would really have to be a dolt to to be under 4.79. BUT for some of us having a high rating actually is a confirmation we are doing something right. Pride?


That's what cash tells you, not stars.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's what cash tells you


maybe 66% bother to rate; safe bet the tip rate is much much lower.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Well. When a driver isn't allowed a fix for a false rating, Uber will bet on that driver doing a higher quantity of rides to get rating back up. Drivers are offended by ratings hit and this is exactly Ubers secret weapon, to have a driver drive way more people to get ratings up. Get it now? Uber had a Psychology team in the background that ensure drivers stay on road longer and pickup up more people.


No, I don't get it now. What you're saying makes zero sense.
Anyway, if you actually believe this, then it's OK because as Uber makes more money, so does the driver.
It's what we call a "Win-Win".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> when your ass gets down to 4.6 you better start caring.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I have a sporty car that causes me to get low ratings because of speed and power. But I myself am not bad


I think ubers rating are more accurate. Not everyone who doesn't rate will give a 5. Some people don't rate because they feel you deserve a low rating but don'twant to be the bad guy

Lyft' s default to a 5 is the same as the grading system in my kid's school. They don't get a 0 for failing to turn in an assignment, they get a 50. A 50 for doing nothing. It's bullshit and so is Lyft s policy of giving you a 5 for no rating.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> Who cares this is me dawg
> View attachment 380851


Another super &#128028; I see.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most drivers don't care about ratings though


I think you mean most OP`a on this board. For every OP here there are probable a hundred brainless ants who think ratings are food an water.....Just saying


----------

